# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê sân vườn Ký Ức - Cafe Sài Gòn

## thunhunguyet

Quán Ký Ức là một nơi rất yên tĩnh và thoáng mát, đường vào quán được thiết kế như một con đường làng quê Việt Nam với một hàng tre xanh mát và đi qua một chiếc cầu nhỏ bên dưới là một con suối trong veo.


Quán được thiết kế theo phong cách rất ấn tượng dùng gỗ làm nền chính và bàn ghế, cửa, ly... mọi thứ đều làm bằng gỗ rất đặc biệt. Ngoài hiên thì có một bộ bàn gỗ và một cái 'đi văng' mà ta thường thấy ở các làng quê bên trên là bàn cờ tướng rất quen thuộc. Khi tới đây bạn sẽ cảm thấy rất thoải mái và yêu thích nơi này. 

Đặc biệt quán có phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng với giá rất bình dân 

Đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ tốt, vui vẻ, nhiệt tình.


Ðịa chỉ	14 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, P.2, Q.10, Hồ Chí Minh.

Ðiện thoại	(098) 9961008

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	kyuccafe@hotmail.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê sân vườn Ký Ức_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

